# help relocating dogs



## andygreg62 (Dec 21, 2008)

hoping to move to cyprus soon, worried about our 2 dogs. 
can anyone advise us or any information regarding this please?
many thanks Jo & Andy.


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

andygreg62 said:


> hoping to move to cyprus soon, worried about our 2 dogs.
> can anyone advise us or any information regarding this please?
> many thanks Jo & Andy.


Hi welcome to the forum.

google jet set pets. They are a pet relocation comapny and will be able to help you with any questions you have.
We used them to bring our pets over here and they were very efficient and extremely helpful.

Regards Veronica


----------



## andygreg62 (Dec 21, 2008)

Veronica said:


> Hi welcome to the forum.
> 
> google jet set pets. They are a pet relocation comapny and will be able to help you with any questions you have.
> We used them to bring our pets over here and they were very efficient and extremely helpful.
> ...


Thanks for your reply veronica, will try them.


----------



## yummymummy150 (Sep 8, 2007)

Also have alook at paphiakos (dogshelter,clinic)they will keep you right .


----------



## pkb1 (Mar 17, 2009)

and you will pay a fortune!............we tried all the "pet travel" companies [ 9 in all ] to bring our 5 show dogs over, the cheapest wanted £ 780 per dog.. [ plus travel boxes].............i moved them all here myself for £1550 including the boxes, it was very simple, we had to have them at the cargo office 3 hrs before the flight, sign the paperwork and we got to the airport in time for the 2 hr check in for us, we travelled on the same flight and the dogs were absolutely fine all in all they were boxed for just over 9 hours with the travel down by car [ with just one comfort stop] they came out as fresh as daisies at paphos, much to the delight of all other passengers and all the local cab drivers!...oh it did cost us £20 each dog handling charge in the pahos airport [ but we would have had to pay that with the pet companies as well]
dont forget you need their pet passports done in good time!
Paula
edited to say.............there are only certain months pets are allowed to travel, because of the heat and size of the aircrafts


----------



## Geraldine (Jan 3, 2009)

pkb1 said:


> and you will pay a fortune!............we tried all the "pet travel" companies [ 9 in all ] to bring our 5 show dogs over, the cheapest wanted £ 780 per dog.. [ plus travel boxes].............i moved them all here myself for £1550 including the boxes, it was very simple, we had to have them at the cargo office 3 hrs before the flight, sign the paperwork and we got to the airport in time for the 2 hr check in for us, we travelled on the same flight and the dogs were absolutely fine all in all they were boxed for just over 9 hours with the travel down by car [ with just one comfort stop] they came out as fresh as daisies at paphos, much to the delight of all other passengers and all the local cab drivers!...oh it did cost us £20 each dog handling charge in the pahos airport [ but we would have had to pay that with the pet companies as well]
> dont forget you need their pet passports done in good time!
> Paula
> edited to say.............there are only certain months pets are allowed to travel, because of the heat and size of the aircrafts


Hi, How interesting is that piece of info!
I am hoping to bring my 2 hyperactive Springers over, eventually, where did you get your travel boxes from please?

Is the air fare for the dogs the same as yours?

Thanks, 
Geraldine


----------



## pkb1 (Mar 17, 2009)

Geraldine said:


> Hi, How interesting is that piece of info!
> I am hoping to bring my 2 hyperactive Springers over, eventually, where did you get your travel boxes from please?
> 
> Is the air fare for the dogs the same as yours?
> ...



Hi............i dont know if i can put a link to the company for the boxes on here as it would probably be cut as an advertisement? i dont know if there is a private message facility or if i can include my email for you to contact me? perhaps you know or admin can advise
cheers


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

pkb1 said:


> Hi............i dont know if i can put a link to the company for the boxes on here as it would probably be cut as an advertisement? i dont know if there is a private message facility or if i can include my email for you to contact me? perhaps you know or admin can advise
> cheers


as you are responding to a direct request and the link is not to a company which you own it is fine put it here. It may help others who are looking at relocating pets.

Veronica


----------



## pkb1 (Mar 17, 2009)

Veronica said:


> as you are responding to a direct request and the link is not to a company which you own it is fine put it here. It may help others who are looking at relocating pets.
> 
> Veronica


thank you Veronica....i will look up the details in my file now


----------



## pkb1 (Mar 17, 2009)

pkb1 said:


> thank you Veronica....i will look up the details in my file now


OK!....here is the link 
Airline dog Carriers Airline Pet Carriers

unfortunately, they dont have any of the cheaper ones in stock but the others are still cheaper than other sites, i have just spent an hour checking them!
the airline we used is Cyprus airways,
if i can help any further just yell
P.


----------



## Geraldine (Jan 3, 2009)

pkb1 said:


> OK!....here is the link
> Airline dog Carriers Airline Pet Carriers
> 
> unfortunately, they dont have any of the cheaper ones in stock but the others are still cheaper than other sites, i have just spent an hour checking them!
> ...


Thanks very much for that info, it will really be helpful when the time comes.


----------



## alan&sue (Jun 27, 2008)

Geraldine said:


> Thanks very much for that info, it will really be helpful when the time comes.


We have just moved to Cyprus (6 weeks ago) and brought our 4 french bulldogs with us. We used Jet Set Pets, who supplied crates, and did all the paperwork. Very efficient and very reasonable. They also organised for them to be on the same flight as us. Highly recommended.


----------



## alan&sue (Jun 27, 2008)

Geraldine said:


> Thanks very much for that info, it will really be helpful when the time comes.


We have just moved to Cyprus (6 weeks ago) and brought our 4 french bulldogs with us. We used Jet Set Pets, who supplied crates, and did all the paperwork. Very efficient and very reasonable. They also organised for them to be on the same flight as us. (Thomsons) Highly recommended.


----------



## pkb1 (Mar 17, 2009)

alan&sue said:


> We have just moved to Cyprus (6 weeks ago) and brought our 4 french bulldogs with us. We used Jet Set Pets, who supplied crates, and did all the paperwork. Very efficient and very reasonable. They also organised for them to be on the same flight as us. Highly recommended.


hello Alan & Sue......will you be showing your frenchies?


----------



## alan&sue (Jun 27, 2008)

No, the're just pets! but pets with BIG personalities.


----------



## pkb1 (Mar 17, 2009)

alan&sue said:


> No, the're just pets! but pets with BIG personalities.


I ONLY ASKED AS I KNOW WHEN WE CAME THIGS FOR SHOW WERE TOTALY ALIEN TO US! AFTER SHOWING FOR OVER 40 YEARS IN THE Uk THE EUROPEAN RULES ARE SOOOOOOOOO DIFFERENT
sorry forgot caps were on!
i was just going to offer a little knowledge on the show scene
P.


----------



## Geraldine (Jan 3, 2009)

alan&sue said:


> We have just moved to Cyprus (6 weeks ago) and brought our 4 french bulldogs with us. We used Jet Set Pets, who supplied crates, and did all the paperwork. Very efficient and very reasonable. They also organised for them to be on the same flight as us. (Thomsons) Highly recommended.


I have asked in my privately owned pet shop and they sell crates which are airline approved, they will get me any size I need, so may have a bash at organising it myself. 
The firm I was going to use didn't take them to the airport! How bizarre is that?

lane:Thanks for the info.

Geraldine


----------

